
Daily translated newspaper articles from 30 countries - vincent_s
http://www.eurotopics.net/en/
======
vincent_s
EuroTopics is a daily press review that has a correspondent network that scans
the press in 30 European countries (the EU plus Switzerland and Turkey) and
publishes translations of opinion pieces from those countries.

~~~
jcr
Definitely interesting. Thanks for posting it.

Their about page [1] states, " _euro|topics is a service provided by the
Federal Agency for Civic Education._ "

Additionally, it states, " _With the daily press review euro|topics has been
making an important contribution towards establishing a European public sphere
since 2005. It aims to convey a realistic overview of national debates and
discourse. To this end it quotes from articles in European media that help
shape public opinion in the countries in question._ "

The open question is, what political slant or agenda (if any) do they tend to
apply in their article selection?

[1] [http://www.eurotopics.net/en/149270/europe-s-press-
comments](http://www.eurotopics.net/en/149270/europe-s-press-comments)

~~~
vincent_s
Their only agenda should be to promote democracy and educate people about it.
It's hard to tell if they hold up to that but, personally, I trust them to be
objective (and most people in Germany would agree, I guess).

Anyway, the pieces they publish are just translations from newspapers around
Europe. It looks like they select them in order to outline a variety of
political positions. It's very interesting to see how different the same
incident is perceived in countries like Hungary, Spain and the UK, for
example.

